# Top 3 Favorite Carriers?



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

*This thread will be shared on Mothering's Twitter and Facebook.*

This week is International Babywearing Week, and in honor of that, I have a question!

So, I have many carriers, a bit of a problem really.







Most of the babywearing mamas I know have the same problem.

I'm curious if you have multiple carriers, and if there are different favorites for different situations, different ages, etc.

My top 3 are:

Moby Wrap - newborn stage, haven't found anything better

KKAFP - favorite quick winter carrier, once baby has head control. I was so sad when they went out of business, because

i couldn't replace my pumpkin colored pouch that I lost.

#3 is a tie right now: Ergo/Patapum. I love them both. but love the toddler Patapum for my big kids, more support.

Honorable Mention: all Mei Tei style carriers - this is me and my older daughter after learning how to do a side carry with a Mei Tei at the International Babywearing Conference in 2006.



What are everyone's 3 favorite carriers?


----------



## jlmschirm (May 16, 2011)

I love stretchy/moby wraps for those early weeks. I am
A huge ring sling fan for older babies/toddlers. I also enjoy my mai tai - but got hooked on ring slings and it didn't get as much love after that. Baby #2 is due in Feb and I'm hoping to learn more about/use my woven wrap with the new little one!


----------



## cobberkathleen (Nov 17, 2011)

Boba!!


----------



## CDGAL (Oct 9, 2012)

1.Ergo is my favorite by far!

2.Moby for the early weeks

3.and I want to try a Beco or Boba


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

I too love the Moby for teeny babies, but I LOVE my Manduca for everything else, and also my ring slings.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Didymos hemp Indio
2. Kozy Mei Tai
3. Kinderpack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letitiah81 (Mar 9, 2011)

Moby is the only one I've tried that feels secure, but I've only tried a few. Wish I could try others out just to see if I would like anything else more. That being said, I love my moby to keep my baby close enough to kiss while I work.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

*Newborn stage:* 1. Hands down, *Moby* for calming baby, getting things done around the house, or working. It is such a versatile carrier, and learning the nursing tie is an awesome help when there is an older toddler around who doesn't want you to nurse!

2. *Mei Tai* for trips to the store (quicker to get on than the Moby, don't have to worry as much about calming)

*After head support has developed*:

3. Tie! *Ergo* and *Beco Gemini.* Ergo is a classic, and has a better sleep hood, which is great for covering up while nursing at the grocery store and also provides perfect support for a sleeping head. However, Gemini is more comfortable by far (more padding in the right places), and more versatile with the forward facing out option. It has more padding, the body comes up higher, and is more trim/narrow as well. It has a couple of not so great features, though, including "safety" clips requiring two hands to remove, a chest strap that comes disconnected, and awkward/uncomfortable sleeping flap where the ties to hold it up dig into baby's head. If they put on regular clips, added a longer strap on the left side, used a chest strap that is firmly connected, and changed the sleeping hood, it would be the perfect carrier.

I have to say I absolutely despise ring slings. It is not a great idea to have weight on only one side. I can see them working for getting a few things done around the house, but it is just so uncomfortable to not have weight evenly distributed!


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Storchenweige Leo

Any mei tai with padded shoulder straps

a pouch-style sling for little ones and quick up and downs


----------



## gardenersuz (Apr 16, 2012)

Now that I have mastered the Moby I love it and so does my 11 week old.

I can't get seem to get a handle on the ring sling yet.

My husband likes the Baby Bjorn the best.

FYI I bought 3 slings/wraps used off Craig's List for less than the cost of the Bjorn that I bought 5 years ago when my son was born. I haven't even tried the 3rd yet!


----------



## TooManyDogs (Jan 1, 2012)

Moby is my favorite for hands-free with the little babies. A ring sling for quick trips with babes of all sizes. Ergo for hikes, walks, or longer carries. I have a Kozy and wish it got as much use as the ring sling and Ergo...maybe now that I'm pregnant w/ #2 and the Ergo isn't as comfy I'll use it more!


----------



## Autumnshades (Apr 18, 2011)

Good question!

As a new Mamma I found the Moby wrap to be awesome! Used it until my little man got too heavy for it - he had colic and cried a lot, the Moby was a lifesaver! And besides who doesn't love that teensy tiny squishy baby snuggle the moby provides?

And I love my BOBA! Just love it ... best decision I ever made!

Interested in trying the new Boba Air (very lightweight version) because you can store it in a little bag and it is super portable!


----------



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

No question about it, for me it's a good ring sling. I wore out my Maya with my twins and am now on my second sling for DD2 (our Zolowear disintegrated & we are now using a Rockin' Baby) . I haven't found anything else as easy to put on or take off without disturbing baby, as versatile with positioning, or as comfortable for nursing as a ring sling. And easy to stuff into a diaper bag or backpack! DH likes the Ergo and I'll use it for hiking or back carry. Moby wraps are nice for brand new babes. But if I could choose only one carrier I'd get a ring sling.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

The Boba Air looks really interesting!

I've heard from some plus sized moms that they have a tough time finding carriers they are comfy in, and that feel secure. Anyone have any input?


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

Moby for the early weeks.

Ergo for Dad, and quick trips, or a potentially napping babe.

Maya Tie (discontinued) for longer wearing of my toddler. The tall back will allow him to fit this for a long time, the wrap-like straps spread the weight over my shoulders and chest evenly, making it very comfortable. The fact that I can tie it to the desired tightness is great- I feel like I get a better fit than the Ergo.


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes. Plus sized mamas, I am interested to hear your experiences, as well.

I am a size 16/1x and 5' 9" and have the original version of the Boba. It feels too tight and the shoulder pads do not come all the way around under my arms, like the Ergo does. I have readjusted and readjusted and it is the carrier, not me or the baby (smallish for 5 months). I want to love the Boba, with it's higher fabric piece for the baby's back, stirrups for toddler's feet, etc, but it is designed a tad smaller than the Ergo.

The Ergo is still working for me for front baby carries very well and is so comfortable and the sleeping hood is perfect but for toddler back carry, I prefer the Boba because it feels more secure for the child than the Ergo did, although the chest strap is almost right on my collar bone and can't be lowered because it is sewn in the webbing. (They need to fix this issue! So irritating!)

My carrier picks: (10 years of wearing my 5 babies/toddlers in various carriers)

1. Newborn: *Fleece pouch sling*--love the easy-in-and-out, they fall asleep so well and then I slide it off and they continue to sleep in it on the bed. They also can curl up, just like in utero.

2. 2-5 months: *Ring sling*-- good for church, grocery store, discreet nursing and can be used as a changing pad or blanket or cover carseat in a pinch. Better when baby weighs less than 20 lbs.

3. 6 months-3 years: *Soft structured carrier* or *wrap*, like Ergo for front carries/ Boba for back carries / Moby-style carrier for front /back {Made my own....easy!!!!!}


----------



## philothea (Jun 14, 2012)

Wondering if there is a good forward facing carrier??

I've heard that the Bjorn isn't good for baby's hips/pelvis development because the baby should be 'sitting' not 'hanging' so-to-speak. My DD loved the moby for the first 3 months but now she hates it cuz she wants to see everything I'm doing. We also have the ergo which has been great for errands but again, same problem. Anyway, I'm desperate bc she loves being held (facing outward) constantly but no longer accepts going in our carriers.


----------



## AmandaT (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Ergo, with or w/o infant insert (I didn't mind it)

2. Maya Wrap ring sling (great for errands with lots of in and out of the car or quick jaunts)

3. Moby for newborn

These are the only 3 I own, but I love them all and have not been tempted to branch out!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

1. Mei Tai. Number one, no question.

2. I have a wrap I use for the newborn stage, but I didn't really use it this time around because of the heat, also by the time he got out of the hospital he was big enough for the MT.

3. Ergo, but I only use it for back carries for older babies. I can do the MT as fast as the ergo now,and I find it much more flexible and comfortable. I usually leave the ergo in the car just in case I forget my carrier.


----------



## LamisDove (Nov 1, 2011)

1) Moby

2) ring-sling

3) Mei Tei-style sash carrier

I haven't found any sling to be good for the early weeks. I had a ring sling with my first and the Moby with my second. Both babies didn't like being swallowed up by their slings. "Just carry me in your arms, Mama!" After a little while, with second baby, I tried the sash carrier. He liked it better because he could rest his head on my chest or rest it back on the carrier and look up and around. Then he got too heavy for the infant hold. He was putting too much pressure on his legs and feet, but his hips weren't developed enough to open out, monkey-style. Back out comes the Moby, where he could hang his legs out because the cloth conforms to the size of his little behind. He's loving it for walks around the neighborhood and running errands.

I am looking forward to getting a ring sling when LO is a bit older for the convenience of easy in and out.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I love my Maya Wrap ring sling for little babies. I find it especially useful for quick trips into the store, PO, etc.. For older babies with head control, I prefer my Ergo, as the weight is distributed across my hips better, and doesn't pull on my shoulder when they wiggle. I esp. like my Ergo for back carries; my 2 yr. old will still (occasionally, she really likes to run or ride her bike) ride on my back in the Ergo. I have a mei tai, but that doesn't get as much love, as I can't seem to get as comfortable in it.


----------



## JuliaGoodie (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Ergo for newborn and up

2. Ring sling for newborn to about 6 months

3. Moby(I only got to use it once my baby was bigger but I'm sure it's great for newborns, just a lot of work)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I do have a lot as well and yes, I have different favourites for different ages and situations which is really why I would struggle to just pick one! I have a lot of people come to me for advice on a sling and I really struggle to help them pick out ONE because in their mind, one is all they need - like one pushchair or something! lmao....

Anyroad....

I find for newborns I either reach for a ring sling or a stretchy wrap. I then don't really like ring slings until they are toddlers and walkinga and wanting up and down and up and down - rings slings are handy then as they are light weight, easy to pack away and easy to slip a toddler in and out of with little faff! I really like silk ring slings. Linen is great for the summer when its hot!

Stretchies are great for newborns but are limiting because once they get to a certain weight, they don't offer enough support and so around 6ish months (mind - I have big babies! lol) I prefer a nice woven wrap! My Didymos indios are my favourite - love love love them! I do use wovens sometimes for newborn espeically if I am putting them on my back. I didn't do that much with my first son but it was a must when I had my second as sometimes they need to be in a 'safer' area when you are handling other things and theres not much more a safe place than high up on my back! hehe

Between 1 and 2 years of age I either reach for a woven wrap or a soft structured carrier. I got on with an Ergo for my first but it didn't seem to suit my second son (they have very different builds!). So for him I got one made for me from a wrap and I LOVED it! So much I pretty much reached for that most of the time and it was the last sling I used!

I have pretty much tried every type of sling and owned them as well. Every type of material from wool to linen and cotton and silk and a mix of the lot and so far the only ones I have not gotten on with as much as I had hoped have been my pods! Which is a shame really. I probably won't learn my lesson and still get another podegi if I ever have another baby though! haha

So if I had to choose a top 3 my list would be:

1). A silk ring sling

2). An indio Didymos (woven wrap)

3). A SSC made from a wrap (straps of your choice but I prefer buckle waist and wrap shoulder straps!)


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

In no particular order...

1. Moby for newborns. We used ours from when she was a couple of days old.

2. Beco Gemini. If I could only have one carrier this may well be my choice. Haven't tried it with a newborn yet but by far my favourite from about 6 months to 2+ years.

3. A woven of some sort but I'm still trying to find the right one. I love the support and flexibility but it's hard to find one light enough for our hot climate.

I strongly disliked the ergo and anything one-shouldered.


----------



## Autumnshades (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a plus size mamma (size 18) and I found the Boba 3G to be wonderful! No need to get the belt extender (like with the Ergo) because the Boba is longer. I also have big boobs







and the research I did before I bought, all pointed to the Boba as being the best - and yes it is! The chest strap on the new Boba slides, so you can adjust it. I love the sleepytime hood, and the foot straps (I haven't used those yet!).

I love the idea of the Boba Air, and the price is good - I am going to look into getting one when the next baby comes, because for summer I can see it being wayyyy cooler than the original.

http://store.bobafamily.com/boba-air/


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay, then, got some questions for ya! PMing ;-)


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I was given a woven wrap, but i haven't used it yet. I am not sure how I feel about it being not stretchy. Seems like it would be harder??


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
> 
> I was given a woven wrap, but i haven't used it yet. I am not sure how I feel about it being not stretchy. Seems like it would be harder??


They are a little bit harder, they need a bit more adjusting to get a good fit but, if you're used to a stretchy wrap, I doubt you'll have much trouble with the woven.

I don't tie mine before I put the baby in. I just wrap it around me and leave the tails hanging. Then I can adjust it easily. Obviously you need to be mindful of the babe's security while you do this.


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

In the beginning I loved my Boba wrap more than my Moby. It had just enough stretch to were I could tie it on tight, and felt baby was secure but not squished. After he got heavier I started using the Ergo and love it also. I use it mostly while out doing errands, but find it not as easy to use around the house like the wraps were when he was smaller. I bought a Hava sling, but decided to return it after not being able to put it on correctly and because I have scoliosis and it doesn't take much to throw my back out of whack. I figured it wouldn't be good to use one that puts the weight only on one side.

I plan to get something else soon that I can use around the house again, but I also think the older he gets using the Ergo with him on my back will make it more suitable for using in the house.


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Just ordered a Boba Air after seeing it mentioned on here; I'm so excited!!


----------



## Autumnshades (Apr 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebbecky*
> 
> Just ordered a Boba Air after seeing it mentioned on here; I'm so excited!!


Tell me what it is like once you get it  I am super interested in buying one, but just bought a Boba 3 G about 4 months ago ... so I will have to wait to buy the Boba Air!


----------



## Choose2Reuse (Feb 27, 2012)

I love my Ergo for long walks (on the front) and light housework, like hanging clothes to dry (on the back).

I love our ring sling for waiting in lines, farmer's markets, etc. and for soothing an angry small baby.

The other carrier I had was the Moby wrap and I HATED it because it took too long to get on/off and I had to put baby down to do it, and because DD has always been a squirmer and could flip herself halfway out of it from day one. It felt really unsafe to me, though DD did like it when she was small. Therefore, as carrier #3:

I love my Yepp mini bike seat (it goes on the front of my bike) because it lets DD go biking with me and she's nestled between my arms so she can snuggle up to me and we can talk. Now that she's a toddler we go on long rides to the library and we have a blast pointing out to each other all the interesting stuff on the way!


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

It should be here Wed; I will let you know what I think.


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choose2Reuse*
> 
> I love my Yepp mini bike seat (it goes on the front of my bike) because it lets DD go biking with me and she's nestled between my arms so she can snuggle up to me and we can talk. Now that she's a toddler we go on long rides to the library and we have a blast pointing out to each other all the interesting stuff on the way!


I looked at the bike seat online; looks fun! How young was DD when you started using it? I see it said 9 months, but that seems so little...


----------



## TIFF4NY (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm 5'10, large chested and was at a size 18 after my DD was born. The only carrier we ever used was the Beco Butterfly. It came with a newborn insert and while we didn't use it when she was brand new, she wasn't too old when we started using it. I never felt she wasn't getting the proper neck support. We used that for quite a long time and she eventually rode in it on our backs facing forward. I didn't have to use an extender but I nearly had the waist strap as big as it would get. I still have it and hope to use it with our #2 due in April. If I have to get a new one, I will definitely consider sticking with Beco.

I have a moby and never felt comfortable enough with it to use so it's more in the way than anything. I never tried anything else.


----------



## Autumnshades (Apr 18, 2011)

The Moby is a pain to get on and off, but it was so worth it! Someone referred to it it as the art of Mama-gami (Mama origami)  I got really good at putting it on fast the more I did it, sometimes when I took longer trips (use the bus system and my little one was colicky) I would put it on before hand under my coat (luckily I had my little guy in November!). That way it was easily accessible. It was a pain but I would definitely use it again.


----------



## whempsey (May 31, 2011)

Right now my favorite is my Pognae carrier. I LOVE it. My little guy gets hot pretty easily so the zip down cooling vent thing is awesome for us.

My #2 would have to be my SBP ring sling.

#3 is my mei tai that I made...although it has been replaced since getting the Pognae and getting rid of my Ergo.


----------



## tiqa (Feb 8, 2012)

My first stayed in a Moby for a long time and only tolerated the MT.

My second didn't care for the Moby even at the start (for a few weeks it was alright but she quickly was over it) but we used a Babyhawk and then Toddlerhawk MT with her pretty much constantly for her first two years. We almost exclusively back-carried even from when she was a tiny thing.

I did have a ring sling gifted to me but I don't recall ever using it.

This time around I have two Mobies, a Babyhawk, a Toddlerhawk, the ring sling, and an Ergo I picked up secondhand. It's so perty that I think I will have to use it, but honestly my first love will always be the MT. And the Moby for the first weeks.


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

The Boba Air came in early! I tried it out around the house and so far, so good. I compared it to the Ergo, because it is most similar and the only other one I have like that. It was definitely less bulky and I could see using it for short jaunts, but not extended use. The only feature I like better in the Ergo is that the waist buckle snaps on the side...on the Boba Air it meets in the middle of your back and does not have the "safety" elastic holder like the buckle on the Ergo. My DS is 7 months old, but only around 17 lbs and little on the short side, however he fits just fine and seemed to hit it in the same places as the Ergo. The Ergo has "chew" pads which I like because he uses them all the time, but the Boba Air does not. He did start to chew immediately after putting it on, but I'm thinking because of the light weight material that a spot clean and a quick air dry will do just fine to handle the drool.

So, I guess so far after one brief use (he was ready for a nap after 15-20mins in) I would recommend it!


----------



## rabbitmomma (Dec 15, 2010)

I have always loved wraps the best, I just think they're so much fun and beautiful. My favourite wrap (I have way too many!) is probably my Ellaroo. It's my first woven and therefore very broken in and soft. The Moby wrap was amazing for the newborn stage, and I also enjoy our Maya ring sling for quick errands and also household chores. Hubby's fave is the Ergo because its easy and super comfy.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Hm, if I could only have three carriers forever I'd take a size 5 woven for extended wear times, a size 2 woven for medium-length wearing outside the house, and a ringsling for quick ups and downs.

I did like the Boba/Sleepy wrap for the early weeks (like the Moby but stretchier) but it doesn't last very long. I see a lot of people find them a pain to get on/off - personally I just used to tie it on once in the morning and pop the baby in and out all day. I've heard this is easier to do with the Sleepy because of the extra stretch but the tradeoff is it is even more time-limited than the Moby.

The RS and wovens are truly good from birth to big-kid.

I have one SSC but don't like it and never use it.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

The Boba Air sound like a good supplemental carrier then. not a primary?

I got the Ergo winter weather cover and fleece this week....what a brilliant set up that is!! Especially for our rainy winters.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I liked my handmade Meitai, and a MayaWrap ring sling. I didn't get an Ergo until my daughter had really outgrown it (found one for $5 at a garage sale) but I could still put my SEVEN YEAR OLD in it, and walk around, and, for just a second, look around the campsite frantically trying to figure out where she was.

If I were making a suggestion for a new mom, I'd say get the Ergo for long carrying, and an unpadded ring sling for quick in and outs.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

We had out first really successful outing with our KKAFP. Man, I love that pouch!!!


----------

